# Seachem Flourish Refridgeration??



## Rabbithntr86219 (Feb 17, 2008)

Do any of you guys that use Seachem Flourish Refridgerate it after you open it like it says to do? Is this necessary?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I did not relized it said that, but I do not.


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

It says refridgeration is optional. I did at first, but now don't. Don't see a difference either.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Seachem Flourish Refrigeration??*

A Seachem rep said that it was not necessary to refrigerate it on another site, but I always put my Flourish in the fridge. It says to refrigerate it on the bottle.

"DIRECTIONS: Use 1 capful (5 mL) for each 250 L (60 gallons*) once or twice a week. For smaller doses, please note that each cap thread is approximately 1 mL. _Refrigeration after opening is recommended but not required_."
http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Flourish.html


----------

